# La mitad de los jóvenes ha pensado en suicidarse en el último año



## SolyCalma (4 Jun 2022)

Casi la mitad de los jóvenes españoles han pensado en quitarse la vida en el último año


El teléfono de prevención del suicidio 024 recibe casi 700 llamadas al día



www.lavozdegalicia.es






Me parece una noticia devastadora que demuestra el fracaso de sociedad y de nación que es actualmente España. Mucho ji ji y ja ja, mucha terracita, sol y playa, pero aqui se está la gente joven muriendo en vida, y los no tan jóvenes algunos también.

En mi situación actual me encuentro bastante bien y creo que muy estable mentalmente pero en el pasado he tenido ciertos momentos de dudas, decepción personal, falta de confianza, tristeza, odio, nerviosismo, vicio excesivo, y una serie de conductas que de haberse profundizado también podrían haber llevado a poner en riesgo mi integridad física, por ello me gustaría sugerir una serie de pautas para quien esté en un momento delicado personal ,las considere y les puedan resultar de ayuda para mejorar, cambiar, vivir en plenitud y evitar caer en lo más profundo de nuestra vitalidad como estar pensando en el suicidio.


1. La identidad en la que tu te ves determina tus actos y tus pensamientos, debes ser capaz de renovar tu identidad, como te defines en tu interior, dejar morir a la identidad de la que quieres escapar y resucitar en una nueva, para ello es importante escribir mucho, de forma organizada, hacer introspección, y averiguar como realmente quieres ser y que quieres cambiar de tu comportamiento.

2. Evita los vicios, deja cuanto antes vicios tóxicos como el tabaco, el acohol, la marihuana u otras drogas, te nublan tus capacidades y no te dejan a menudo sacar todo el potencial, esto no quita que un dia no te puedas fumar un canuto con tu amigo, de lo que hay que huir es de la adicción, de la necesidad de la droga para sentirte bien y en paz y tener la mente calmada,aparte de que no lleve a más tus debilidades mentales o los peligros de la alucinación y la perdida de contacto con la realidad. Además ten cuidado con un exceso de entretenimiento pues ataca a la creatividad, y ten siempre presente que para tener mas valor debes mejorar tus conocimientos, estudiar o aprender no es cuestion de un título es una cuestion de poder tener más valor y poder participar activamente en la sociedad y sentirte mas comodo interactuando con ella y resolviendo problemas y por ende teniendo más dinero que te permite ser más independiente y seguir creciendo hacia nuevos objetivos. En la vida está el camino del vicio y el de la virtud y hay veces donde solo puedes tomar uno de los caminos, tomar uno seguramente te aleje del otro asi que se inteligente a la hora de tomar decisiones y determinar tu camino.

3. La alimentación: lo que comas determinara en gran parte tu cuerpo y tu mente, pues los seres que habitan en nuestro aparato digestivo influyen enormemente en nuestra mente, en nuestro vientre está nuestro primer cerebo que se creo antes que el de la cabeza que es mucho mas desarrollado, si no controlas tu alimentación caeras en el riesgo de no poder controlar tu comportamiento. Bebe mucha agua y evita bebidas insalubres.

4. Los humanos somos seres sociales, pero es fundamental evitar a la gente tóxica, fijate a tu alrededor en quien te da buena energía, en quien te da mala, quien te ayuda, quien te hace caer evita a la gente tóxica que te lleva por el camino equivocado y pon en valor y ama a las personas que te respetan te quieren y te hacen crecer. Una mujer mala te amargará la vida pero una mujer buena te hara ver color a la vida, te hara sentirte bien, te ayudará y probablemente estarás mas cerca de lograr tus objetivos si tienes una buena relación de amor. La total soledad no es buena para un ser humano, si tu cuerpo detecta que estas muy solo te empezarás a sentir muy mal pues es una señal que tu cuerpo te manda de que estás en peligro de no sobrevivir. Cuida mucho y manten contacto con la gente que te quiere.

5. Sal de tu entorno si te esta haciendo daño, el mundo es muy grande y muy variado como para quedarte en el mismo lugar haciendo lo mismo y esperar distintos resultados, ten valor y busca otros lugares donde tener experiencias y sentirte bien. Si necesitas ayuda pídela, al fin y al cabo hay mucha gente dispuesta ayudar.


Quizá podria seguir pero creo que seguir estos 5 pasos te ayudarán a evitar la idea del suicidio asi como poner en valor la vida, que se podría decir que es una milagro y merece ser vivida con dignidad.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 Jun 2022)

España es un país de muertos en vida que todo lo basan en aparentar, cuando esto se está tercermundizando a pasos agigantados,...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Jun 2022)

Tanta negatividad por la tele, basura ideologíca, postureo inalcanzable, falta de libertad... que cojones quieres.


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Jun 2022)

Entonces serán más. Porque no todos llamarán


----------



## Tackler (4 Jun 2022)

Tienes un problema de madurez social a causa del bulling. Digamos que aunque tengas (por decir) 25 años tu madurez social sigue estancada en esa época en ciertos aspectos sobre todo el relativo con las mujeres.

A las mujeres (una mayoría) lo que les importa a media escala es tu posición económica no tu aspecto. Y si ellas tienen buena posición económica lo que buscan es que la tuya sea superior o tengas poder. No hay más y no te rayes con eso del aspecto, con estar sano es suficiente y el gimnasio está abierto para todos para lo dicho: estar bien, no hace falta ciclarse.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Jun 2022)

A mí me entran muchas veces ganas de matar, pero de suicidarme no oye. Eso es de flojos.


----------



## kicorv (4 Jun 2022)

Yo no es que haya pensando en suicidarme pero tengo muy claro que la vida no me renta lo suficiente para aguantar cualquier imprevisto grave que se me presente. Es decir, que si mi vida ya está en la cuerda floja, como encima me sucediera algo grave, me quito de en medio.

Y con algo grave me refiero sobre todo a imprevistos de la vida moderna. Es decir, que si ya de por sí la vida no me renta lo suficiente por el propio estilo de vida y de sociedad actual, encima, si me pasa algo seguramente sería fruto de lo mismo.

Por ejemplo, entrar en prisión y/o afrontar una multa muy alta. Y alguno dirá, qué hablas, eres un delincuente? En absoluto. Hoy en día, por una distracción, por estar en un lugar y momento equivocados, por cometer un error, por juntarte con quien no debes, por fiarte, por hacer algo que desconoces que es delito, incluso por cruzarte con una tía, ya estás expuesto. Dicho de otra forma, ni saliendo de tu puta casa puedes evitar que este sistema absurdo, totalitario e injusto te joda la la libertad y por ende, la vida.

Otro ejemplo, por supuesto, es la salud. Quizá el principal. Cáncer, accidentes y demás que también son por culpa de la vida moderna. Y porque no me he vacunado, que si no, estaría sentado esperando a que pase lo que seguro que pasaría. La ansiedad y la depresión es otra muestra más de lo que hablo.

Y más ejemplos como el ámbito económico: Llevo ahorrando años. Que ahora los criptoimbeciles, los socialistos y/o las élites se carguen la economía y que pierda todo (o pase a no valer nada), o que mi negocio se vaya al garete, sería otra causa. O el ámbito personal (que se me muera una de las pocas personas fundamentales en mi vida).

Aunque parte de los ejemplos que he puesto también eran usuales en la antigüedad, al menos la vida SÍ te rentaba por entonces. Esa es la diferencia (sumados los imprevistos que antes no pasaban). De hecho, que no nos la cuenten: el cáncer antes no se daba tan a menudo (por número de personas) NI DE COÑA. El cáncer de pulmón es por el tabaco, la polución, etc. El de colon por la comida actual. El de prostata por más de lo mismo. El de piel por la capa de ozono. Etc.

Hay aún más causas/ejemplos de esto, como los que han provocado que ni siendo más de un 6/10 se consiga dollar siendo tío o casarte con una tía decente ni teniendo pasta.

En definitiva, no es más feliz el más rico ni el que tiene mayor comodidad (como el ciudadano actual comparado con el de hace mil años). Por eso cuando alguien se lamenta por los pobres en Africa, por ejemplo, siempre le digo que se equivoca.

No sé si es por la manera equívoca o desvirtuada en la que nos han educado a los menores de 40 o si de verdad la vida actual no renta de por sí, o las dos cosas. Pero créame, señor OP, la culpa de lo que hablas no es de quien lo padece, sino de todos.


----------



## kicorv (4 Jun 2022)

Ah y se me olvidaba: muchos no estáis de acuerdo en echarle parte de la culpa a que somos demasiados, pero es así. El hecho de que lo seamos, influye en que por ejemplo por muy bien que me vaya, no puedo comprar una casa que los langostos en su día compraban por 20.000 pesetas. O que saque una idea de negocio o un producto brutal y, o ya esté inventado, o te lo copien y salgan 500 haciendo lo mismo a los pocos meses. O que tenga una formación de la hostia y que haya 800k iguales que yo.

O que salga un “virus” y tengas que encarcelarte durante meses. O que la gasolina cueste más de 2€/litro.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Jun 2022)

normal, yo tengo una crisis de vacío existencial gorda....

sin satisfacción, sin buena mujer, sin buen trabajo......sin objetivos en la vida.


----------



## kicorv (4 Jun 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> normal, yo tengo una crisis de vacío existencial gorda....
> 
> sin satisfacción, sin buena mujer, sin buen trabajo......sin objetivos en la vida.



Por qué no la dejas?


----------



## Tackler (4 Jun 2022)

Los hombres nos fijamos en el físico y en si puede ser buena madre.


----------



## Tackler (4 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Yo no es que haya pensando en suicidarme pero tengo muy claro que la vida no me renta lo suficiente para aguantar cualquier imprevisto grave que se me presente. Es decir, que si mi vida ya está en la cuerda floja, como encima me sucediera algo grave, me quito de en medio.
> 
> Y con algo grave me refiero sobre todo a imprevistos de la vida moderna. Es decir, que si ya de por sí la vida no me renta lo suficiente por el propio estilo de vida y de sociedad actual, encima, si me pasa algo seguramente sería fruto de lo mismo.
> 
> ...




La vida no te renta porque se han cargado los alicientes reales de la vida que no es más que tener una familia hijos y vivir en paz y armonía. 

Ahora ni familia ni hijos y encima ni armonia porque había que empoderar a las mujeres y ya no tenéis tiempo libre para la familia.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Jun 2022)

yo antes quiero matar a un politico.


----------



## inteño (4 Jun 2022)

Aborto tardío solicitado por el feto. El socialismo lo ha hecho posible. El socialismo todo lo puede.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Jun 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Aborto tardío solicitado por el feto. El socialismo lo ha hecho posible. El socialismo todo lo puede.



Masoneria amego
hay que hablar con propiedad
que si fuera por los liberales SERIA IGUAL


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

Si la mitad de esos suicidas dijeran que se llevarían antes algún político por delante, veríais cómo se cerraba el Ministerio de Igualdad y abrían el de Trabajo juvenil..


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Por qué no la dejas?



el que? la mujer? si no tengo XD


----------



## vienedelejos (4 Jun 2022)

Me pregunto si esos jóvenes de otras culturas que, en armonía y buen talante, conviven con nosotros, sufren esta clase de tribulaciones.


----------



## gilmour38 (4 Jun 2022)

Por x circunstancias, lo veo a menudo y flipo con la gente que se intenta suicidar y no lo consigue, veo a muchas chicas jovenes, no sé que les pasa, en fin, estamos sociedad enferma


----------



## zirick (4 Jun 2022)

La culpa es de la extrema derecha y la prioridad del gobierno es frenarla.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (4 Jun 2022)

El problema es el nihilismo que engendra la sociedad moderna. La gente esta vacia espiritualmente, y solo puede dar sentido a su vida con la diversion y el consumismo. Durante el Covid, el NWO quito esas valvulas de escape, y el resultado logico es que mucha gente esta en fase suicida.


----------



## TomásPlatz (4 Jun 2022)

ESTOY CANSADO DE REPETIRLO, PERO LA DEPRESION SE ARREGLA CON

1. MAZANDOSE EN EL TEMPLO
2. TESTOSTERONA, A PARTIR DE LOS 30 SE TIRA DE FARMACIA Y ARREANDO.
3. TENER UN PERRO
4. FAMILIA Y AMIGOS
5. PEGARSE HOMENAJES GORDOS EN RESTORANS + PUTAS Y COPAZOS DE RON AÑEJO
6. TRABAJAR LO JUSTO Y NECESARIO.


Algunos pensareis que estoy loco o son gilipolleces, pero el ejercicio fisico no solo esta demostrado que mejora el estado de animo pues segregas mas endorfinas, serotoninas y testosterona (hormonas de la felicidad y bienestar), sino que ademas te ayuda a sentirte mejor, mas fuerte, mas vigoroso.

Luego si tienes unos niveles altos de testosterona afrontas la vida de mejor manera, en caso de tenerla baja, se puede tirar de farmacia. Ahora entraria el tema de amigos, familia y tener un perro, esto es mas complicado, pero tener gente y amistades a tu alrededor es importante, el ser humano es un ser social, y sin amistades o amigos, uno se deprime.

Y por ultimo el tema de darse placeres al cuerpo es fundamental, ya lo sabia Epicuro en su epoca, meterse buenas cenas a cuerpo rey y luego acabar con una buena cortesana, eso es gloria bendita y asi no hay Dios que se deprima. Y el tema del trabajo, buscarse algo que no te ocupe mucho tiempo ni te estrese demasiado, a más cortisol peor calidad de vida.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (4 Jun 2022)

Durante dos años nos han estado mintiendo, acosando y amenazando, lo veo completamente normal. Los jóvenes no son tan borregos como los langostas.


----------



## XRL (4 Jun 2022)

pues normal

ves que las chicas atractivas que te quieres follar no están al alcance de tu mano como no seas de familia de pasta o seas un thor de 1,85-1,90

los demás somos como escoria,antes se follan un perro xD

y para el que diga que baje el listón,las demás mujeres no son atractivas fisicamente y eso es lo que buscamos la mayoría en ellas

tengas 20 o 40 años es lo mismo,mas bien peor,porque con 20 te puedes follar del montón que bueno al menos follas,con las de 40 a mi al menos ni aunque esté buena me pone xD el muro es lo que tiene

las mujeres gustan de los 18 a los 25-30,cuando son jovencitas


----------



## randomizer (4 Jun 2022)

Y la otra mitad ha pensado en el homicidio. Y no solo los jóvenes.


----------



## Guepardo (4 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Ah y se me olvidaba: muchos no estáis de acuerdo en echarle parte de la culpa a que somos demasiados, pero es así. El hecho de que lo seamos, influye en que por ejemplo por muy bien que me vaya, no puedo comprar una casa que los langostos en su día compraban por 20.000 pesetas. O que saque una idea de negocio o un producto brutal y, o ya esté inventado, o te lo copien y salgan 500 haciendo lo mismo a los pocos meses. O que tenga una formación de la hostia y que haya 800k iguales que yo.
> 
> O que salga un “virus” y tengas que encarcelarte durante meses. O que la gasolina cueste más de 2€/litro.



Esa es la clave, sobra gente, muchos para pocos recursos


----------



## elKaiser (4 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Esa es la clave, sobra gente, muchos para pocos recursos



Eso no es verdad.

Como se suele decir; no es que falte dinero, es que sobran ladones.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (4 Jun 2022)

Adelante que haya una purga de maricas tiktokeros YA !


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jun 2022)

Un mundo guapo el que tenemos.

Y va a peor entre las risas de todos


----------



## arangul (4 Jun 2022)

y todo por que no les dan una placita de funcionario,puos flojos y debiles mentales,a tomar por el culo flojos


----------



## Gorrino (4 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> España es un país de muertos en vida que todo lo basan en aparentar, cuando esto se está tercermundizando a pasos agigantad
> 
> 
> kicorv dijo:
> ...


----------



## Gorrino (4 Jun 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> El problema es el nihilismo que engendra la sociedad moderna. La gente esta vacia espiritualmente, y solo puede dar sentido a su vida con la diversion y el consumismo. Durante el Covid, el NWO quito esas valvulas de escape, y el resultado logico es que mucha gente esta en fase suicida.



VIVA FRANCO, VIVA FALANGE Y VIVA EL NACIONALCATOLICISMO, ÚNICA SALVACIÓN DE ESPAÑA. A LA UE QUE LE DEN POR CULO, HAY QUE SALIRSE.


----------



## REDDY (4 Jun 2022)

En cierto modo lo entiendo.
Que te obliguen a trabajar durante 40 años, y encima luego lo que ganas te lo gastas en alquiler, luz, comida, caprichos varios...
Vamos, toda la vida trabajando y la mayoría ni ahorra y por eso no pueden soltar el remo.
Y luego gobierno y políticos puteando todo lo que pueden y más.

Es que al final uno pierde la vida trabajando, y trabajar (aunque muchos se nieguen a reconocerlo abiertamente) es el infierno mismo, salvo casos especiales que uno trabaje en algo que realmente le apasione.

Ya la gente cuando te ve lo primero que te preguntan es de qué trabajas, y si le dices que en ese momento estás en paro ya te miran raro, como si fueras un delincuente...
Si no eres un esclavo ya la gente te mira mal... normal que muchos sientan asco hacia la sociedad misma... la vida en sí es un regalo, lo malo es tener que convivir con humanos, la raza más tóxica sobre la faz de la Tierra.


----------



## Zepequenhô (4 Jun 2022)

El problema de los jóvenes es que sois una generación de príncipes y princesas a los que os han dado todo vuestros padres. Luego salís al mundo real y os comen.

Si tuvierais cojones ya le habríais pegado fuego al Congreso..... Pero como no tenéis cojones ellos siguen dentro engordando mientras vosotros aullais en pisos compartidos.


----------



## rsaca (4 Jun 2022)

Seguid votando a hijos de puta!. Si la gente se suicidara llevándose por delante a algún político ya veríamos lo rápido que iba a cambiar esto. Ya se cuidarían los hijos de puta de cambiar el mensaje en las teles y poner otra vez en valor la familia, estabilidad, etc.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (4 Jun 2022)

Entre la sociedad que tenemos que cada día parece más una mala serie de Netflics y que los zoomers son casi todos unos retrasados llorones, raro es que no sean más. Hoy en día, sobretodo si eres hombre o tienes un poco de cabeza para gestionar tu vida y aguante para las situaciones complicadas o acabas en la mierda.


----------



## Cens0r (4 Jun 2022)

La hegemonía cultural que tiene la izquierda es profundamente pesimista. Si uno se deja llevar le acaba dando asco la vida.
Una característica de las ideologías derechistas (las de verdad, no el fascismo y el nazismo que son otra clase de socialismo) como el anarcocapitalismo o el objetivismo es que son optimistas. Creen en el individuo, en el progreso como la capacidad de enriquecerse y ser feliz y a la vez beneficiar a toda la sociedad. Creen en la posibilidad de mejorar, apoyan la vida, no persiguen el conflicto sino la cooperación voluntaria y la paz.
El puto ecologismo, por ejemplo, viene a decir que el Hombre es una plaga, una enfermedad para el planeta. Y que es mejor no procrear y morir. Que es bueno salvar a las ballenas y al mismo tiempo que las mujeres occidentales aborten y nunca tengan descendencia. El feminismo es otra ideología del conflicto. La izquierda sólo sabe inventarse problemas y dividir a la sociedad en grupos de ungidos y de malditos; y por el camino los listillos se lo llevan crudo.
Es importante ser optimista. No se trata de que todo vaya a salir bien porque sí sino que tú puedes elegir el camino del bien y hacer tu parte. Cuánto asco me dan los socialistas. Cada día un poco más. Son peores que la peste negra.


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (4 Jun 2022)

Para qué van a vivir los jóvenes si los putos viejos han destruído por completo su vida, su futuro y su esperanza.

¿Para pagarles las pensiones y hacerles casito?


----------



## Baubens2 (4 Jun 2022)

Si están ociosos comiéndose la bola en vez de trabajar faltan 70 mil camareros. Trabajando se quitan las tonterías de la cabeza


----------



## Tiresias (4 Jun 2022)

No me extraña, con esa "música" que escuchan...


----------



## XRL (4 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> En cierto modo lo entiendo.
> Que te obliguen a trabajar durante 40 años, y encima luego lo que ganas te lo gastas en alquiler, luz, comida, caprichos varios...
> Vamos, toda la vida trabajando y la mayoría ni ahorra y por eso no pueden soltar el remo.
> Y luego gobierno y políticos puteando todo lo que pueden y más.
> ...



+1

yo mis últimos conocidos me preguntaban eso a la primera xD yo pensando este subnormal en vez de preguntarme por otras cosas me pregunta por eso  

los mandaba a tomar por culo pero rápido,igualmente yo estoy mejor así sin trabajar ni tener que aguantar a nadie por obligación

la auténtica saluc,que remen otros,a mi me la pela lo que piense nadie de mi


----------



## Unhumano (4 Jun 2022)

Me hace mucha gracia el tan cacareado alejarse de las perdonas toxicas. Y si la persona toxica eres tu? Una persona triste y deprimida, sumida en una negatividad existencial y que lo que precisamente necesita es una mano amiga y compasiva. Pero no, aqui estan estos profetas iluminados con la misma cantinela de para estar mejor hay que alejarse de las personas toxicas. El toxico eres tú amigo, date cuenta de eso y aprende a ser mejor persona. Ten un poquito de compasion con los que sufren, a lo mejor te das cuenta de que son como tú.


----------



## XRL (4 Jun 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Para qué van a vivir los jóvenes si los putos viejos han destruído por completo su vida, su futuro y su esperanza.
> 
> ¿Para pagarles las pensiones y hacerles casito?



te ves viejacos con 10 pisos o 20 pisos-plazas de garage sacándose fácil 5.000€ al mes por alquilarlos y tu si quieres solo 1 tienes que tirarte 30 años remando

 menuda broma de mal gusto


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (4 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> te ves viejacos con 10 pisos o 20 pisos-plazas de garage sacándose fácil 5.000€ al mes por alquilarlos y tu si quieres solo 1 tienes que tirarte 30 años remando
> 
> menuda broma de mal gusto



En mi ciudad 8 o 9 de cada 10 personas con coche bueno superan los 50, no conozco jóvenes que no vivan de alquiler y los bares y restaurantes parecen geriátricos todo el día ocupados por las mismas langostas de siempre, cuanto más calidad le pones, más edad tienen ellas. Pero oye, que aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## XRL (4 Jun 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> En mi ciudad 8 o 9 de cada 10 personas con coche bueno superan los 50, no conozco jóvenes que no vivan de alquiler y los bares y restaurantes parecen geriátricos todo el día ocupados por las mismas langostas de siempre, cuanto más calidad le pones, más edad tienen ellas. Pero oye, que aquí no pasa nada.



los langostos han arrasado el pais

o remas en la privada por un cuenco puteado mental y fisicamente tratado como basura o te haces funci compitiendo con miles por unas plazas o te haces casapapis o paguitero o te piras a otro pais como un pancho de los que vienen aquí a remar,siendo considerado como aquí un rumano,a menos que tengas estudios y trabajo cualificado,si no eres como aqui la moronegrada

mientras la langostada con sus pisos y sus pensiones todos los dias en los bares


----------



## Anonimo23 (4 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> La hegemonía cultural que tiene la izquierda es profundamente pesimista. Si uno se deja llevar le acaba dando asco la vida.
> Una característica de las ideologías derechistas (las de verdad, no el fascismo y el nazismo que son otra clase de socialismo) como el anarcocapitalismo o el objetivismo es que son optimistas. Creen en el individuo, en el progreso como la capacidad de enriquecerse y ser feliz y a la vez beneficiar a toda la sociedad. Creen en la posibilidad de mejorar, apoyan la vida, no persiguen el conflicto sino la cooperación voluntaria y la paz.
> El puto ecologismo, por ejemplo, viene a decir que el Hombre es una plaga, una enfermedad para el planeta. Y que es mejor no procrear y morir. Que es bueno salvar a las ballenas y al mismo tiempo que las mujeres occidentales aborten y nunca tengan descendencia. El feminismo es otra ideología del conflicto. La izquierda sólo sabe inventarse problemas y dividir a la sociedad en grupos de ungidos y de malditos; y por el camino los listillos se lo llevan crudo.
> Es importante ser optimista. No se trata de que todo vaya a salir bien porque sí sino que tú puedes elegir el camino del bien y hacer tu parte. Cuánto asco me dan los socialistas. Cada día un poco más. Son peores que la peste negra.



y el fascismo y el nazismo no cree en el individio cuando todo es meritocracia y la busqueda de la excelencia

tienes que ser un boomer tontisimo rodeado de peña de un nivel bajisimo para creerte listo siendo tan subnormal

el ecologismo es propio de seres elevados que saben que deben de hacer lo posible por dejar todo tal como se lo encontraron, normal que un puto loliberal de mierda como tu mercantilista no lo entienda


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (5 Jun 2022)

Otro LOGRO del sistema Rojo-Liberal Monguer.


----------



## Lian (5 Jun 2022)

Todo va como la seda; terrazas llenas, iPhones allá donde mires, selfies, risas y copas a granel. Vacaciones reservadas desde hace unos meses, para nada huelgas ni manifestaciones, sindicatos en silencio absoluto.... BMW`s y AUDIS a punta pala, los regalan con el cola-cao creo...

suicidios en spain??? donde???


----------



## Sardónica (5 Jun 2022)

Publicar esta noticia en los medios es un PUTO EFECTO LLAMADA PARA LOS SUICIDAS.

*¡Y LOS MEDIOS LO SABEN, JODER!*


----------



## jaimitoabogado (5 Jun 2022)

Esa estadistica es sacada del culo no?


----------



## Raedero (5 Jun 2022)

Es natural. Estamos en el "Reino de la Cantidad". Alejados casi al máximo de Dios. Más pronto que tarde empezará el camino de regreso. Hasta entonces.....más gasolina.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Jun 2022)

Consecuencia de la Edukasion recibida en la Ezkuela Publika y de Kalidá.


----------



## Petazetah (5 Jun 2022)

0 creíbles esos datos, encuestas online bacalá que a saber quién está respondiendo, o quién está troleando


----------



## Felson (5 Jun 2022)

Hay dos opciones para luchar contra los malos o contra lo malo: o presentar batalla cruenta o dejar de apoyarles sin quererlo. No hay más. La mitad, como estadísticamente es normal, optan por una opción.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Jun 2022)

España está todavía lejos de los países nórdicos y de Europa del Este, además de países típicos de los que lideran el ranking desde hace décadas como Japón.


----------



## kicorv (5 Jun 2022)

“La vida de un HOMBRE está totalmente condicionada por su aspecto físico”. 

En qué otro puto momento de la historia de la humanidad pudieron ni siquiera imaginarse que un día se llegaría a afirmar tal cosa. No la vida de una mujer, no, la de un HOMBRE.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (5 Jun 2022)

El ser humano lleva decenas de milenios, pero sobre todo los últimos milenios y siglos en la cultura de la muerte, la muerte no entendida como la muerte real, práctica sino la aniquilación de lo bello, lo hermoso, la vida misma, su ser y se han puesto a adorar la economía, el sexo, la tecnología, la religión de turno, el país que toque, su vanidad, la ideología ¿Qué mundo ha producido esto? Una tremenda fealdad alejada del potencial real humano, donde los jóvenes realmente puedan florecer y hacer realidad sus proyectos, disfrutar de la vida, vivir el presente.

A esto se suma la paulatina deshumanización por haber abandonado la comunidad sea rural o en barrio por la multinacional o el estado.


----------



## Felson (5 Jun 2022)

Pocos me parecen. Imagino que la otra mitad no han llegado todavía a la pantalla en la que habla la portavoz del gobierno, la Grisso o su presidente (el hecho de que sea su presidente, les conminará más a planteárselo... lo del suicidio, no lo del presidente... que también).


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2022)

Pues tal como están las cosas, y peor que se podrán, poco me parece que sean la mitad.


----------



## cortijero92 (5 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> El problema de los jóvenes es que sois una generación de príncipes y princesas a los que os han dado todo vuestros padres. Luego salís al mundo real y os comen.
> 
> Si tuvierais cojones ya le habríais pegado fuego al Congreso..... Pero como no tenéis cojones ellos siguen dentro engordando mientras vosotros aullais en pisos compartidos.



ok boomer


----------



## Ringbell (5 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> El problema de los jóvenes es que sois una generación de príncipes y princesas a los que os han dado todo vuestros padres. Luego salís al mundo real y os comen.
> 
> Si tuvierais cojones ya le habríais pegado fuego al Congreso..... Pero como no tenéis cojones ellos siguen dentro engordando mientras vosotros aullais en pisos compartidos.



No me toques los cojones. Franco murió tranquilito en su cama. Los boomers simplemente os tocó lo mejor y ni amenazais ni nada, salis con vuestros cartelitos como borregos a que os suban las pensiones, son violencia ni nada. Os ahogais si teneis que aprender ingles o aprender algo de informatica. Todavia tengo que ver a boomers uniendose para echar a la moronegrada despues de que el morito de turno matase a la tipica vieja que pasaba por ahi

Muy facil hablar cuando antes conseguiais un trabajo con apreton de manos y podiais pagar un piso en pocos años, permitiendo formar una familia. Ahora necesitas 10 años de experiencia y pasar el filtro de las roasties marujonas, y los pisos los estais vendiendo por 200% veces mas caro, cuando no regalandolo a Blackrock, como hicisteis votando a esos partidos vendiendo industria a los extranjeros para un inmediato beneficio, dejandonos a 2 bragas.

No me toques los cojones. Por suerte el karma os espera en las residencias con esos enfermeros celestiales seres de luz


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (5 Jun 2022)

Sois crios, no sois hombres de verdad ese es vuestro problema, curtiros como hombres y no como crios que ya teneis pelos en los huevos, ser vosotros mismos pero reales y dejaros de bobadas, dejar las redes insociales que es uno de los principales males apollardando a la juventud el otro problema principal es la educacion en el ambito familiar que es entre cero y nada es cero. 
Cuantos de vosotros os sentais en la mesa a comer y manteneis una conversacion con vuestro padres? Pelear por vuestra vida, darle sentido, sentiros vivos. 
Salud y fuerza


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (5 Jun 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> No me toques los cojones. Franco murió tranquilito en su cama. Los boomers simplemente os tocó lo mejor y ni amenazais ni nada, salis con vuestros cartelitos como borregos a que os suban las pensiones, son violencia ni nada. Os ahogais si teneis que aprender ingles o aprender algo de informatica. Todavia tengo que ver a boomers uniendose para echar a la moronegrada despues de que el morito de turno matase a la tipica vieja que pasaba por ahi
> 
> Muy facil hablar cuando antes conseguiais un trabajo con apreton de manos y podiais pagar un piso en pocos años, permitiendo formar una familia. Ahora necesitas 10 años de experiencia y pasar el filtro de las roasties marujonas, y los pisos los estais vendiendo por 200% veces mas caro, cuando no regalandolo a Blackrock, como hicisteis votando a esos partidos vendiendo industria a los extranjeros para un inmediato beneficio, dejandonos a 2 bragas.
> 
> No me toques los cojones. Por suerte el karma os espera en las residencias con esos enfermeros celestiales seres de luz



Ya paso mi niño ya paso hay que berrinche pilla mi nene , pelea tu tambien gandul que eres un gandul zangano que lo quereis todo hecho , que coño quereis ? Pelear y darle sentido a vestras tristes vidas gandul , menos movil y mas moverse , y no soy ningun boomer , lo que estoy cansado de ver llorones por aqui hechando mierda a los viejos cuando vosotros no haceis nada de nada hay me demostrais vuestra cobardia hechando la culpa a los demas, de vuestro males


----------



## Ringbell (5 Jun 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Ya paso mi niño ya paso hay que berrinche pilla mi nene , pelea tu tambien gandul que eres un gandul zangano que lo quereis todo hecho , que coño quereis ? Pelear y darle sentido a vestras tristes vidas gandul , menos movil y mas moverse , y no soy ningun boomer , lo que estoy cansado de ver llorones por aqui hechando mierda a los viejos cuando vosotros no haceis nada de nada hay me demostrais vuestra cobardia hechando la culpa a los demas, de vuestro males



Okay boomer que nunca ha luchado por nada en la vida. 
>menos móvil
El móvil lo uso para lo justo, boomer. ¿No tiene usted que llorarle a papá sistema para que os suban las pensiones otra vez? Y sí, os vendéis como putas y lo vendéis todo al de fuera, votáis corrupción, os cagáis cuando os véis rodeados de inmigrantes que habéis votado, y os aseguráis que la vivienda esté por las nubes.
Usted solo tiene suerte de que el Sistema os regalase todo, sin más. Y no, mi puto móvil no va mágicamente a reducir el precio de la vivienda o crear puestos de trabajo, cateto.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (5 Jun 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Okay boomer que nunca ha luchado por nada en la vida.
> >menos móvil
> El móvil lo uso para lo justo, boomer. ¿No tiene usted que llorarle a papá sistema para que os suban las pensiones otra vez? Y sí, os vendéis como putas y lo vendéis todo al de fuera, votáis corrupción, os cagáis cuando os véis rodeados de inmigrantes que habéis votado, y os aseguráis que la vivienda esté por las nubes.
> Usted solo tiene suerte de que el Sistema os regalase todo, sin más. Y no, mi puto móvil no va mágicamente a reducir el precio de la vivienda o crear puestos de trabajo, cateto.



Al foro se viene llorao nene, lloron mueve tu puto culo niño rata come Doritos


----------



## Ringbell (5 Jun 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Al foro se viene llorao nene, lloron mueve tu puto culo niño rata come Doritos



Por suerte tengo un puesto de trabajo en Alemania gracias a haber luchado y estudiado, abuelo. Culpa mía por haberle considerado humano capaz de debatir en lugar de insultar como un abuelo, porque usted sabe que tengo razón, de ahí su vocabulario y su cabreo, abuelo mimado. Usted se habría ahogado en la actualidad.
Disfrute de sus futuras enfermeras seres de luz, no le queda mucho, boomer. Bye bye


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (5 Jun 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Por suerte tengo un puesto de trabajo en Alemania gracias a haber luchado y estudiado, abuelo. Culpa mía por haberle considerado humano capaz de debatir en lugar de insultar como un abuelo, porque usted sabe que tengo razón, de ahí su vocabulario y su cabreo, abuelo mimado. Usted se habría ahogado en la actualidad.
> Disfrute de sus futuras enfermeras seres de luz, no le queda mucho, boomer. Bye bye



Tu que vas a trabajar en alemania si trabajas en alemania a que bienen tus lloros come Doritos, no digas mas tonterias niño rata espero durar muchos años payaso


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Por ejemplo, entrar en prisión y/o afrontar una multa muy alta.



La prisión hoy en día no es un castigo, por lo menos en España. Tengo un amigo mío allí, y varios conocidos. Mi amigo lo tiene claro: Él no quiere salir de allí nunca más. Lo sueltan, y a los dos-tres meses ya está otra vez dentro. No ha trabajado en su vida, y ya se ha quedado sin padres, y los hermanos pasan de él. Allí no le falta ni gloria. Allí no paga luz, ni hipoteca, ni comida, ni agua, ni pasa frío, ni calor, tienen sus talleres, etc, etc. Los que estamos fuera lo tenemos peor que ellos.

La multa? A saber los españoles que le han tenido que soltar las llaves de la vivienda al banco, que se la deben, y cuando los miras en las redes sociales, vaya vidorra. Hoy se vive mejor en España endeudado, que con dinero.

Yo creo que el suicidio es más por problemas morales que por otra cosa. A lo mejor se suicida alguien que lleva 5 años en paro, y no el que le debe 100.000 euros al banco. Cosa compleja.


----------



## Bifaz23 (5 Jun 2022)

Cómo no se van a suicidar los ninis si su vida se sustenta en mentiras del Sistema

Familia, hijos y trabajo. El hedonismo nihilista impuesto es algo necesario para hacer una buena criba (también las vacunas)

Al final solo quedaremos moronegros y pequeños reductos de familias europeas armados hasta los dientes. Criando buenos marranos, caballos y trigo para poder comer. Moromamadu que se acerque a la verja? Le pegaremos los tiros que no le han dado la Civil mientras se dedicaban a poner multas a los que no llevábamos mascarilla.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (5 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues normal
> 
> ves que las chicas atractivas que te quieres follar no están al alcance de tu mano como no seas de familia de pasta o seas un thor de 1,85-1,90
> 
> ...



Osea que eres dificil de mirar y no quieres bajar el listón como dices pero te jode que pivones no te deseen porque eres difícil de mirar? Am I right?


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Jun 2022)

Manejar la frustración, comprender que la vida del común de los mortales es una hostia detrás de otra es algo que, desde hace un tiempo, no se enseña a los niños. Antes bien, es al contrario, al niño se le colma de atenciones, regalos y caprichos. Se le trata entre algodones y, al ser la mayor parte de las veces, hijo único, llega a la interiorización de que todas las gilipolleces que se cuentan: el cielo es el límite, cualquier cosa que te propongas la puedes sacar adelante, puedes llegar tan lejos como quieras... son verdad. Y, no. no lo son.

Si quiero llegar a notario, que mi padre lo sea, o al menos un abogado de prestigio lo hace posible. Que mi padre sea un empleado de una fábrica de alpargatas lo hace en la práctica imposible. Pero no es esto lo que se les dice a los críos. Se les dice que si te esfuerzas lo lograrás. Y cuando medio abre los ojos y ve que no es verdad, no es capaz de asumirlo.

Si el niño tiene todo, no es capaz de manejar adecuadamente la adversidad, el no tener nada y que él mismo no le importe una mierda a nadie. De ahí viene toda la oleada de depresiones, y los suicidios. No tengo trabajo, no tengo novia, no tengo dinero, mi vida no tiene sentido. Las paso putas, solo, triste y miserable. ¿Qué sentido tiene seguir sufriendo así? Me quito de enmedio.

Si quieren acabar con la lacra del suicidio, que acaben con esta educación ñoña y peligrosa que se da a los críos.


----------



## Larata (5 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> cáncer antes no se daba tan a menudo



Que la esperanza de vida fuese de 25 años no tiene nada que ver. Algunos soltáis cada perla.


----------



## Larata (5 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> y el fascismo y el nazismo no cree en el individio cuando todo es meritocracia y la busqueda de la excelencia
> 
> tienes que ser un boomer tontisimo rodeado de peña de un nivel bajisimo para creerte listo siendo tan subnormal
> 
> el ecologismo es propio de seres elevados que saben que deben de hacer lo posible por dejar todo tal como se lo encontraron, normal que un puto loliberal de mierda como tu mercantilista no lo entienda



"Liberal, mercantilista" ojito al gilipollas este.

Putos rojos de mierda que asco dáis.


----------



## Kluster (5 Jun 2022)

Generación X + soltería = verdadera salud


----------



## Hipérbole (5 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> A las mujeres (una mayoría) lo que les importa a media escala es tu posición económica no tu aspecto. Y si ellas tienen buena posición económica lo que buscan es que la tuya sea superior o tengas poder.



Para eso, mejor solo que mal acompañado, que se lo hagan mirar, que va a ser que no...


----------



## Hipérbole (5 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Otro ejemplo, por supuesto, es la salud. Quizá el principal. Cáncer, accidentes y demás que también son por culpa de la vida moderna. Y porque no me he vacunado, que si no, estaría sentado esperando a que pase lo que seguro que pasaría. La ansiedad y la depresión es otra muestra más de lo que hablo.



No te preocupes, con "vacunas" estarás más seguro y poniéndote mascarilla y encerrándote en casa no teniendo ni mocos .

Fuera de ironías repetidas, aunque te haya citado sólo esa parte de tu comentario, la verdad es que tienes mucha razón, pero muchas personas tienen una especie de síndrome de Estocolmo. Quizás por ello siguen bajando el intelecto de forma paulativa pero progresiva de las personas desde que nacen. No es bueno dar las cosas demasiado mascadas constantemente ni atiborrar con ideologías (prejuicios), pero claro, si no lo hacen así son menos dominables.


----------



## HaCHa (5 Jun 2022)

Sin conciencia obrera ni solidaridad promovida ni un proyecto colectivo, la sociedad de a pie se descompone en individuos alienados y aislados que compiten entre ellos, y el hombre es un animal gregario. No medra bien a solas.

Somos como un acuario sobrepoblado donde nunca tiran bastante comida. Hay peces comiendo peces y peces que dejan de comer porque para qué. Hay especies que tratan de formar grupos para protegerse y les funciona sólo hasta que llega el celo y los machos se matan por las hembras.
Y luego están los peces gordos, pasándoselo de puta madre, engordando y luciendo bonitos colores. Todos los peces quieren ser gordos aunque sean minúsculos por definición.

Sé de lo que hablo. Mi acuario es así.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Casi la mitad de los jóvenes españoles han pensado en quitarse la vida en el último año
> 
> 
> El teléfono de prevención del suicidio 024 recibe casi 700 llamadas al día
> ...



Blabla pero hay que trabajar porque las paguitas no son para todos y en todos lados hay hijos de puta. En todos hasta siendo funci (que hay más porque saben que no les despiden) 

Para tener salud lo primero es no trabajar para otro ni mucho menos con otra gente. Luego el alcohol etc. Es aparte. Los jóvenes y la gente que trabaja. Es enfermizo.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Yo no es que haya pensando en suicidarme pero tengo muy claro que la vida no me renta lo suficiente para aguantar cualquier imprevisto grave que se me presente. Es decir, que si mi vida ya está en la cuerda floja, como encima me sucediera algo grave, me quito de en medio.
> 
> Y con algo grave me refiero sobre todo a imprevistos de la vida moderna. Es decir, que si ya de por sí la vida no me renta lo suficiente por el propio estilo de vida y de sociedad actual, encima, si me pasa algo seguramente sería fruto de lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Es que el ciudadano actual está peor que el pobre de hace mil años porque todo es dinero, prohibiciones y competitividad. 

Si que es feliz el más rico, pero tú no eres rico aquí, estás peor que los negros de África de las tribus que cazan y viven a su aire. No tienen jefes ni que aguantar gente de mierda. 

Se dicen muchas tonterías. El rico elige si es feliz o no porque tiene dinero y puede no trabajar, tener médicos, viajar etc. El dinero es un plus siempre que da LIBERTAD


----------



## XRL (5 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Osea que eres dificil de mirar y no quieres bajar el listón como dices pero te jode que pivones no te deseen porque eres difícil de mirar? Am I right?



yo soy feo,no soy guapo,las mujeres prefieren los guapos,eso es normal

como nosotros preferimos a las guapas

me jode porque me gustaría follarlas claro ya que son las únicas que me atraen sexualmente

si me atrayera una normalita o una fea no me importaría,pero es que me ponen 0 

ademas luego quieren que seas su pareja y hagas cosas por ellas,que va,por eso lo bueno de les putes


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Jun 2022)

Claro que son reales, y todavía se quedan cortas. Las sociedades modernas, y en especial la española, son un experimento social alienante que no dejan roca segura a la que agarrarse. No hay metas, nada más que ganar dinero para quemarlo en chorradas. Hasta el negro más tribal es más feliz construyendo su propio arco para ir a cazar después...Nos han engañado, la felicidad no es alargar los años de vida para trabajarla entera y así conseguir un cubículo de 50 m2 en un océano de asfalto.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Jun 2022)

bueno cuando eres joven con las hormonas revolucionadas te lo tomas todo a la tremenda. luego ves que muchas cosas no eran para tanto drama. Es una fase más d ela vida.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (5 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tanta negatividad por la tele, basura ideologíca, postureo inalcanzable, falta de libertad... que cojones quieres.



Yo le añado la falta de valores a esta lista.

Hemos llegado a un punto en el que nos engañan por todos sitios, nos enseñan lo que quieren que veamos, nos dictan qué es lo bueno y qué es lo malo. Eso desde las instancias más altas, luego, desde el tipo como tú (que no es más que tú) que se cree la hostia porque tiene más followers que nadie también te convencen de lo que tienes que hacer para ser como él. Filtros por aquí, filtros por allá y eres un bombón superfemenino o un alfota mazado con un rabo de 30 cm. No comes caliente en toda la semana y el sábado sacas una foto de media docena de gambas a la plancha y te tiras el moco diciendo que no hay nada que más te guste que una buena mariscada antes de irte de 'party'. Así funciona el tema.

No pienses en suicidarte, piensa en que algo estás haciendo mal, que te perjudica, que no te deja ver más allá. No te compares, eres único y en tu exclusividad no puedes guiarte por lo que hagan los demás porque tú escribes tu historia y creas tu propio camino. Empieza por pensar en qué quieres hacer y hazlo.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (5 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo soy feo,no soy guapo,las mujeres prefieren los guapos,eso es normal
> 
> como nosotros preferimos a las guapas
> 
> ...



Entonces DoRiTeRo, dónde está el problema?


----------



## XRL (5 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Entonces DoRiTeRo, dónde está el problema?



que hay que pagar


----------



## dcuartero (5 Jun 2022)

En España este País de Mierda, es normal que la gente joven se quite de enmedio, con trabajos de mierda, nóminas de 690 eur y pisos a 400.000 euracos sino tienes a papá que te enchufe en algún puestecito, 40 porcien desempleo joven , gente con dos carreras sin trabajo, sin agricultura Cuanto maíz y trigo vamos a producir este año? 5 millones de tn con todos los terrenos sin producir, si eres joven vete de aquí, saludines


----------



## Anonimo23 (5 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> "Liberal, mercantilista" ojito al gilipollas este.
> 
> Putos rojos de mierda que asco dáis.



comeme los cojones puto capitalista de mierda

arriba españa nacional y social


----------



## Larata (5 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> comeme los cojones puto capitalista de mierda
> 
> arriba españa nacional y social



A tí ni me acerco que me robas, o peor votas a otro para que me robe porque no tienes huevos ni para hacerlo tú mismo. Fracasado y envidioso de mierda que habéis reventado el país.

Gentuza de mierda.

PDT: Yo no tengo medios de producción en propiedad ANORMAL.


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Jun 2022)

Cuando se dice la frase de "_los langostos y los boomers morirán matando" _no se refiere a que vayan a matar a alguien antes de morirse, sino que con su actitud, egoismo, egocentismo, que hay de lo mío y el desprecio absoluto de los jóvenes(que precisamente son los que les pagan y les van a pagar sus pensiones) han destrozado, debastado y arrasado el futuro y la vida de todos estos jóvenes que, sin ya sentido para remar ni para vivir, les queda una vida en la que su mejor salida va a ser suicidarse.

Ya durante el arresto domiciliario se vió que los jóvenes "tenían la culpa" por sus botellones en la calle de esparcir el bitxo y cómo se les criminalizó, se impuso toque de queda y se limitó todo aquello que afectase a los jóvenes mientras boomers y langostos los tenían bajo lupa


----------



## Ibar (5 Jun 2022)

Son los valores del mercado que hemos interiorizado.
Tanto tienes, tanto vales (dinero, likes, seguidores, un buen físico...) La mayoría no tiene tanto y vive en una continua insatisfacción que es agrandada por eso que tanto consumen los jóvenes: las redes sociales.

A eso súmale un mercado laboral que da asco y un coste de vida cada vez más abusivo.

No hay una filosofía de vida que ayude a gestionar como nos sentimos y acabamos rindiéndonos al consumismo materialista y al consumo de sustancias (alcohol, marihuana, cocaína, antidepresivos...).

Vivimos en una sociedad que no es sana.


----------



## Sujalf (5 Jun 2022)

No me extraña, si es que la realidad de los jóvenes es deplorable.

-trabajo precario y tercermundista, todo el mundo aprovechándose de ellos. Becarios tasa de paro 40%.

- su contraparte femenina, la cabeza sorbida con el violador eres tú blanquito,pero follandose moronegros de mierda porque es trendy y sometidos a estímulos sexuales que nunca podrán alcanzar.

-todo el puto día bombardeados con mierda en la escuela, internet y cero comprensión, cuando fue la última vez que se sentaron esos padres modernos a hablar con su hijo?, Que si le pasaba algo?, No mejor que se vaya al puto pc y no de el coñazo.

-cuidado no tengas testosterona que eres un machirulo opresor, las mujeres son seres de luz, si una mujer se ríe de ti es que eres una mierda, etc 0 valoración masculina toda femenina, claro que sí, cojonudo.( Si no ligas es que eres feo o machista o un inadaptado de mierda,mejor te quitas de enmedio eh, que bonito todo).

-los "amigos" que puedas tener solo te van a intentar mangonear al igual que las mujeres, ejem (PUTAS hijas de puta).

-Adoctrinamiento desde pequeños, meterse pollas en el culo es guay, mujeres con pene y niños con vulva, el Estado es tu amigo, vacunate, no salgas de la puta masa.

-tus ídolos serán 4 Maricones de instarameras ciclados que les sigen 5 putas zorras de mierda y ya son unos triunfadoreeh, ah y el gordo de las harinas de mierda de Ibai,claro que sí de mayor a ser steamer y cebarme de Doritos años grasas, un plan sin fisuras!.

-Como las putarracas no te hacen casito necesitas atención pues al onlyfantas a dejarte tu sueldito puto trozo de mierda, y no cosifiques a la mujer porque aunque parezca que es PUTA, no lo es que me lo ha dicho ella.

- si te asaltan o te acosan unos moromierdas es tu culpa porque eres blanquito así que calla y pon el culo.

- si no curras con un 40% de paro juvenil en infrajobs es pq eres un puto vago Nini de mierda! Que no mereces ni respirar.

Y un montón de mierda que es para volverse loco.

Lo raro es que se suciden tan pocos, claro que en vez de quitarte de en medio, mejor llevarse a algunos hijos de puta de enmedio de paso.

Resumiendo...POCOS me parecen. Y es una pena porque tanto como sociedad como país hemos fallado a la juventud y estos si que son "nuestros niñoh" no menas de mierda importados en pateras de 20 años .

Muy deplorable todo joder.


----------



## Anonimo23 (5 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> A tí ni me acerco que me robas, o peor votas a otro para que me robe porque no tienes huevos ni para hacerlo tú mismo. Fracasado y envidioso de mierda que habéis reventado el país.
> 
> Gentuza de mierda.
> 
> PDT: Yo no tengo medios de producción en propiedad ANORMAL.



menudo boomer retrasado hijo de la gran puta, vete a votar a ayuso puto ancap de mierda

cuando tengas la boca llena de pollas negras en cotra de tu voluntad imploraras la ayuda de los fascistas


----------



## Larata (5 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> menudo boomer retrasado hijo de la gran puta, vete a votar a ayuso puto ancap de mierda
> 
> cuando tengas la boca llena de pollas negras en cotra de tu voluntad imploraras la ayuda de los fascistas



Que complejito tenéis los del fascio con los negros cuando sois corresponsables de la mayor cantidad de muertes de blancos en la historia de Europa.

¿Me llamas ancap y hablas de Ayuso? Tú lo que pasa es que además de un rojo de mierda eres imbécil.


----------



## ecoñomixta (5 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Entonces serán más. Porque no todos llamarán



Yo lo he pensado mas de una docena de veces en mi vida y no he llamado nunca


----------



## ecoñomixta (5 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ESTOY CANSADO DE REPETIRLO, PERO LA DEPRESION SE ARREGLA CON
> 
> 1. MAZANDOSE EN EL TEMPLO
> 2. TESTOSTERONA, A PARTIR DE LOS 30 SE TIRA DE FARMACIA Y ARREANDO.
> ...



Cómo está el tema de la testosterona de farmacia? Es cierto que a partir de los 30 los niveles descienden de miedo, voy a hacer 33 y he perdido masa muscular y bravura follil brutalmente en estos últimos 3 años aprox


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Cómo está el tema de la testosterona de farmacia? Es cierto que a partir de los 30 los niveles descienden de miedo, voy a hacer 33 y he perdido masa muscular y bravura follil brutalmente en estos últimos 3 años aprox



Bueno basicamente lo que hacen algunas personas que tienen los niveles bajos es hacer una TRT, que es una terapia de remplazo de testoserona. Consiste en inyectarse testosterona semanalmente, normalmente en dosis bajitas, pero que ya son suficientes como para sentirte como un chaval de 18 años. Tambien hay geles de testosterona y no es necesario inyectarse nada.

El problema de esto es que requiere supervision medica y el tratamiento es de por vida, porque suprimes el eje hormonal. Yo tengo claro que a los 40 haré TRT.

Un hombre no puede ir por la vida con la testosterona baja y con los estrogenos altos, asi estan la mayoria barrigones, fatigados, cansados, deprimidos, con baja libido, con malas erecciones, con un estado animico de perros. Porque comen mal, no hacen ejercicio y encima la edad no ayuda, sumale estrés, trabajo etc.


----------



## ecoñomixta (6 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Bueno basicamente lo que hacen algunas personas que tienen los niveles bajos es hacer una TRT, que es una terapia de remplazo de testoserona. Consiste en inyectarse testosterona semanalmente, normalmente en dosis bajitas, pero que ya son suficientes como para sentirte como un chaval de 18 años. Tambien hay geles de testosterona y no es necesario inyectarse nada.
> 
> El problema de esto es que requiere supervision medica y el tratamiento es de por vida, porque suprimes el eje hormonal. Yo tengo claro que a los 40 haré TRT.
> 
> Un hombre no puede ir por la vida con la testosterona baja y con los estrogenos altos, asi estan la mayoria barrigones, fatigados, cansados, deprimidos, con baja libido, con malas erecciones, con un estado animico de perros. Porque comen mal, no hacen ejercicio y encima la edad no ayuda, sumale estrés, trabajo etc.



Lo de por vida no me hace mucha gracia, pero algo tengo que mirarme. No sé si es edad, o el follar a diario prácticamente, el sedentarismo o una mezcla de las tres, pero macho, qué flojera verme así acostumbrado a estar cuadrado y fornido con apenas ejercicio, comiendo lo que me pasara por las pelotas, follar durante horas como un toro, llegando a pegar tres sin sacarla y ahora me veo pegando uno y me quiero morir, se medio ablanda a los veinte minutos, me canso, estoy blandurrio de cuerpo, sin fuerza... Una mier de a todo


----------



## TomásPlatz (6 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Lo de por vida no me hace mucha gracia, pero algo tengo que mirarme. No sé si es edad, o el follar a diario prácticamente, el sedentarismo o una mezcla de las tres, pero macho, qué flojera verme así acostumbrado a estar cuadrado y fornido con apenas ejercicio, comiendo lo que me pasara por las pelotas, follar durante horas como un toro, llegando a pegar tres sin sacarla y ahora me veo pegando uno y me quiero morir, se medio ablanda a los veinte minutos, me canso, estoy blandurrio de cuerpo, sin fuerza... Una mier de a todo



Es que la edad no perdona, por suerte a dia de hoy tenemos estos avances farmacologicos que te arreglan la vida. OJO, tambien tiene efectos secundarios, por eso es mejor ir a un medico privado y hablarlo con el y que te supervise.


----------



## Anonimo23 (6 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Que complejito tenéis los del fascio con los negros cuando sois corresponsables de la mayor cantidad de muertes de blancos en la historia de Europa.
> 
> ¿Me llamas ancap y hablas de Ayuso? Tú lo que pasa es que además de un rojo de mierda eres imbécil.



blancos antiblancos liberales de mierda en todo caso, de todas formas pocos fascistas habia antes de 1920 subnormal


----------



## Larata (6 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> blancos antiblancos liberales de mierda en todo caso, de todas formas pocos fascistas habia antes de 1920 subnormal



Bueno, otro rojo de mierda al ignore. Estudia un poquito anormal que falta te hace.


----------



## XRL (7 Jun 2022)

Sujalf dijo:


> No me extraña, si es que la realidad de los jóvenes es deplorable.
> 
> -trabajo precario y tercermundista, todo el mundo aprovechándose de ellos. Becarios tasa de paro 40%.
> 
> ...



por eso hay tantos doriteros,videojuegos-pajas y forear

no se pueden pedir peras al olmo


----------



## Hrodrich (7 Jun 2022)

Poco se habla de la generación entre milenials y boomers.

LA ABSOLUTA MUERTE EN VIDA


----------



## Galvani (7 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> bueno cuando eres joven con las hormonas revolucionadas te lo tomas todo a la tremenda. luego ves que muchas cosas no eran para tanto drama. Es una fase más d ela vida.



Una fase continua. Joven no es ya como tal, tiene 30 y tantos y la gente con 40 y tantos estará igual. Tremendo es a cualquier edad semejante basura de trabajo. Otra cosa es resignarse a esa vida, que es lo que hace toda la gente. Son muertos en vida.


----------



## ErListo (7 Jun 2022)

Para no hacerlo como está el patio. Suicidarme no, pero desde hace tiempo, no pienso en mas alla de que cenaré hoy.

Como uno se ponga a hacer cabalas sobre el futuro que nos espera, se pega un tiro.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Casi la mitad de los jóvenes españoles han pensado en quitarse la vida en el último año
> 
> 
> El teléfono de prevención del suicidio 024 recibe casi 700 llamadas al día
> ...



Y si te gusta la cerveza colona mí?


----------

